# Closed - Flurry is making a cool pansy crown! Leif is here! Shopping!



## leohyrule (May 1, 2020)

Free!
Leif is selling pink and white azalea and red and yellow hibiscus starts
Flurry is making a cool pansy crown! Her house is north past the plaza, up the incline, and to the right with the toybox next to it. Please ignore alll the stuff on the ground.
Please be kind to my town
Tips in drawing or writings on my announcement board appreciated! Anything is fine!!!
You may also shop and Nook's and the Able sisters!

Please comment your ign below.


----------



## leohyrule (May 1, 2020)

Stitches started making a garden rock!


----------



## D i a (May 1, 2020)

Not sure if I need the garden rock but I'd like to come visit your shops. I can water your flowers too!


----------



## TomNooksFatSon (May 1, 2020)

leohyrule said:


> Free!
> Leif is selling pink and white azalea and red and yellow hibiscus starts
> Stitches is making a garden rock. His house is the first second one to the left right outside the airport. Please ignore alll the stuff on the ground.
> Please be kind to my town
> ...


can I visit shops?


----------



## leohyrule (May 1, 2020)

TomNooksFatSon said:


> can I visit shops?


Yup!


----------



## stargurg (May 1, 2020)

hey there! could i visit for the garden rock? c:


----------



## teddy3434 (May 1, 2020)

Can I visit shops? I will water your flowers!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (May 1, 2020)

Hello, I’d love to come visit your shops


----------



## Coconutland (May 1, 2020)

Please can I come


----------



## drchoo (May 1, 2020)

Interested if still crafting!


----------



## Dreamest (May 1, 2020)

I’d like to pick up the garden rock if possible


----------



## mmconstance_ (May 1, 2020)

Would like to come by too! Can you PM Dodo code?


----------



## Alpaca Herder (May 1, 2020)

Hey can I come?


----------



## leohyrule (May 1, 2020)

Alpaca Herder said:


> Hey can I come?


Yes! getting a dodo now!


----------



## Feather Orb (May 1, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 1, 2020)

could i come?


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 1, 2020)

leohyrule said:


> Free!
> Leif is selling pink and white azalea and red and yellow hibiscus starts
> Stitches is making a garden rock. His house is the first second one to the left right outside the airport. Please ignore alll the stuff on the ground.
> Please be kind to my town
> ...


Can I come shopping at your store  please?


----------



## xMartin (May 1, 2020)

Can I come ?


----------



## duckvely (May 1, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Merumeruki (May 1, 2020)

i'd like to come! Akira from Meruki^^


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 1, 2020)

Can I come by for the diy and some shopping?


----------



## leohyrule (May 1, 2020)

Flurry is crafting now!


----------



## ProfessorMiku (May 1, 2020)

Id love to come! Artio of Ursa Major


----------



## Pendar (May 1, 2020)

Me and my wife would like to come if possible please.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



Pendar said:


> Me and my wife would like to come if possible please.


Pendar87/Roanoke and Mahna/Ogygia


----------



## leohyrule (May 1, 2020)

Pendar said:


> Me and my wife would like to come if possible please.


You're both welcome to come!


----------

